# Mahal na mahal kita, ikaw lang walang iba



## lovnaFilipina

Hey All,

I need help with this phrase


----------



## Cracker Jack

lovnaFilipina said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I need help with this phrase



I love you so much, only you, there's no one else.


----------



## niernier

The phrase was already discussed in the following thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1370415

I still remember this one because it was me and Cracker Jack who gave the translations.


----------

